# Halloween Track Giveaway Competition



## Jack O Lantern (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello everyone !

I'm from a company that produces cover versions of soundtracks and themes from across all genres. We're very excited about our Halloween Album and as a result are running a competition to win a mystery track from the album ! 

All you have to do is like our facebook page, http://www.facebook.com/pages/Essent...952115?fref=ts and we will select five random winners who will then be sent the special track ! Super Simple ! So please get clicking, and a Happy Halloween to you all !

(The Winners will be notified by the 29th)


----------

